# Game 10: Heat @ Raptors (11-20-05, 1:00ET)



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Sunday, November 20th, 2005
1:00 (Sun Sports, NBALP)










Miami Heat
(6-3)

vs.









Toronto Raptors
(0-9)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Jason Kapono
Gary Payton
Shaquille O'Neal
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Antoine Walker
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron
Wayne Simien

*Online Radio:*


</center>


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If Matt Bonner is their starting center then expect DWade to go right at the rim just like he did against the Sixers.

We better win. It would suck to be the team that ended the Raptors losing streak.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

That would be embarrassing to loss to a team that has not won a game. If we play good defense, and solid decision making, will simply not loss the game. If we play good, we should win by 20 or more points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

From Gary Payton's quote in todays paper, the team wont take them lightly.



> Payton voiced caution about today's game against the Raptors.
> 
> "Teams like that are the most dangerous," he said. "We need to be ready for them."


Also, Jason Williams will not play.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

How embarassingly ironic that would be... to end one winning streak one game and end a losing streak the next.

One step forward and two steps back, if Miami's not careful.

I'm gonna try rigging my TV to get Telemundo; worked last year. :laugh:


----------



## Ukrainian Shark (Nov 14, 2005)

> Also, Jason Williams will not play.


Why??? injury???


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah, its not to bad.. but i think he drived in, and hit his knee on someone...


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

This is a gimme win, we just have to take advantage of it. I don't see any reason why we shouldn't though...


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

lol the raptors are gonna come out hard watch...


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

[email protected] The Booing!


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Posey is a good passer...when shaq gets back this team is probably the best passing team in the league at every position.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

anyone smell a triple double for wade... 12 points 4 boards 3assits in 1st q


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

DemonaL said:


> anyone smell a triple double for wade... 12 points 4 boards 3assits in 1st q


if he comes up an assist short...might need to smack simien for missing that last one...


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

wow @ wright hittin them shots...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

its only a 5 pt game

we let them back into the game


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah we had them down far...


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Any one else notice how many of Wade's shots have gone in and out this year?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

only up 3 to begin the 4th.....we should blow teams like this out, home or on the road, it shouldn't matter...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwade on the verge of another possible triple double

22-7-7 w/ 10 mins left!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

OT: Sage Rosenfels is HORRIBLE


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This game is sounding scary at the end (still no tv). We can't let this one slip.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

when wade gets pissed off, he goes to a new level. The ref made a horrible call, he got a tech, and now made 3 jumpers in a row. Then made a perfect pass to Kopono for 3


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Dwade on the verge of another possible triple double
> 
> 22-7-7 w/ 10 mins left!


Don't understand how DWade hasnt earn at least some respect from the refs. I know he throws his body around alot without contact but they dont call a thing unless he is assaulted.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> OT: Sage Rosenfels is HORRIBLE


All of our QB's are garbage!

The same can be said for our OL and our secondary.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

losing to the Raptors in the 4th quarter....unbelievable


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Will someone please guard Bosh and James?


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

How are we losing to the Raptors? This is retarded...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is f-ing disgusting. Why is Payton shooting a 3?


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Jace said:


> This is f-ing disgusting. Why is Payton shooting a 3?[/QUOTE
> 
> Terrible shot...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Bad 3 for Walker!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow, we just fell apart in the 4th


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Losing this game would be extremely embarassing. Come on guys, pull out a win...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we're not a good team....we play to the level of our competition...this is just flat out embarassing


i know we're banged up, but we're better than the Raptors....the coaching staff is obviously not doing their job, it's that simple


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

For all you heat fans that like coming to other's forum after they won I''m here to give you guys a taste of your own medicine you guys lost to the Raptors so what you gotta say now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

seriously pathetic...i'm speechless


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

daaamn this team is supposed to go all the way this year? even without shaq its inexcusable!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Seriously how good is wade he can't even lead to his team to a win over a 0-9 team


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> For all you heat fans that like coming to other's forum after they won I''m here to give you guys a taste of your own medicine you guys lost to the Raptors so what you gotta say now


at least we dont embarass ourselves with 20 threads about how there is a conspiracy theory, like net fans love to do

and we beat the championship contending nets without shaq. Ha ha ha


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

And for all you fans who want to come in here to bait after losses, Enjoy your suspensions...what you gotta say now?

Rules are rules, if you don't follow them, you pay the price...


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

What a meltdown... I don't know what the **** is going on with this team.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> daaamn this team is supposed to go all the way this year? even without shaq its inexcusable!


UM Shouldn't you be a Laker fan


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> Seriously how good is wade he can't even lead to his team to a win over a 0-9 team


a lot better than vince carter

25, 7.6, 7.9 on 44%, 2 spg, 1 bpg with 26 efficiency

to

22.4, 5.9, 3.5 on 45%, 1.3 spg and 1 bpg with 20 efficiency

its not even close.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> UM Shouldn't you be a Laker fan


There must be a reason why you dont have your teams name in your signature or your name, common whats your favorite team, name it.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Upsets in the NBA are common there are 82 games in a season, upsets happen all the time, although i do admit that usually good teams pull off wins, even to winless teams...Usually


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Terrible loss but you know what...its just one game. Id rather this happen now than in may or june. This raptor's team played really well today. We didn't. Wade played well but when he wasnt getting calls (and I do have beef with that) he stops driving to the lane hard and passes out for 3s more (which werent falling today). 

Give credit to the raptors...when their guys are clicking this is a solid team. Im worried that in all of our losses we have had terrible 4th qtrs. Thats a coaching issue in my opinion. This team should probably only have 1 or 2 losses so far but hey its a long season. 

Relax, this team isnt a terrible team cos of 1 loss. Last years team lost to the bobcats without shaq if I remember correctly. This raptors team is much better than their record. Im just going to count it up for destiny for this So. Fla weekend with the canes losing to gatech, the dolphins to the browns and us to the Raptors.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> UM Shouldn't you be a Laker fan


i am a laker fan, but that doesn't mean im expecting them to go anywhere this year, my hope is that they play well enough to make the playoffs.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yea, like I said when the Pacers lost to the Bobcats

every team lays an egg once in a while. Today we got dominated in the 4th and the Raptors latched on to momemtum and played out of their minds. It happens once in a while even with terrible teams like Toronto


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Like fluke games all the time! I mean look at detroit last night they lost by like 40 to dallas! IM not saying that Dallas shouldn't have won, im saying that Detroit usually doesnt paly so badly and give up 119 pts..THE NBA, NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASOCIATION..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

maybe this will be a wake up call so this team starts playing a little harder and beating teams like we should be...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

KobeBryant08 said:


> i am a laker fan, but that doesn't mean im expecting them to go anywhere this year, my hope is that they play well enough to make the playoffs.


I think you all have your own problems to take care of, go take care of those before you come trying to solve our problems..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> maybe this will be a wake up call so this team starts playing a little harder and beating teams like we should be...


Yeah, i think we took it to lightly esp after coming out 10-1, i think around the mid fourth qtr, we thought, its ok, who cares if the game is close, we'll pull this off.. Everyone took it to lightly, i was surprised to see SVG putting Wright in so early in the game, although Wright played well..


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I think you all have your own problems to take care of, go take care of those before you come trying to solve our problems..


not trying to solve your problems at all, just voicing my opinion. I'm a supporter of the heat and although i'm happy for the raptors getting their first win, i'm also dissapointed @ the heat for falling apart like that when they have a team built to win a championship. No disrespect meant.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

That is why the nba plays in series in the playoffs, more then one game, and less room for the better teams to lose to the bad teams..


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

this roster is not build to be a title Contender without Shaq.

we hace a decent record despite having Shaq,Willams,Posey,Anderson,and Doleac out with injuries.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

When the Heat and the Raptors play, you can always expect a tight game. 

We're a young scrappy team that can get hot from beyond the arch. Of course we're going to catch a few teams off guard. The Heat were one of them.


----------



## foul_balls (Jun 25, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> when wade gets pissed off, he goes to a new level. The ref made a horrible call, he got a tech, and now made 3 jumpers in a row. Then made a perfect pass to Kopono for 3


I don't know if the game was broadcast down in Miami, but I didn't see a foul on the replay. Wade got tripped up by Mourning, not a Raps player, which is the reason I think he was pissed.

Amazing how Wade turned it on after that,though, demanded the ball and got 3 straight buckets. Just amazing.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> not trying to solve your problems at all, just voicing my opinion. I'm a supporter of the heat and although i'm happy for the raptors getting their first win, i'm also dissapointed @ the heat for falling apart like that when they have a team built to win a championship. No disrespect meant.


No reason to be dissapointed in November. This is a team that is still feeling everybody out and missing a centerpiece. We got complacent and raptors got hot. There is more to build from this loss than a 20 point win. The only thing that worries me is struggling in the 4th. SVG has yet to prove himself as a good crunch time coach.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> this roster is not build to be a title Contender without Shaq.
> 
> we hace a decent record despite having Shaq,Willams,Posey,Anderson,and Doleac out with injuries.


injuries or no injuries, the heat still should have had this game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

vigilante said:


> When the Heat and the Raptors play, you can always expect a tight game.
> 
> We're a young scrappy team that can get hot from beyond the arch. Of course we're going to catch a few teams off guard. The Heat were one of them.


yep. 

and its magnified with Williams and Shaq and Doleac and Anderson out. We have played well without them, but it was bound to catch up. 

raptors hung around and dominated the 4th. They werent missing shots and the heat started shooting 3's too early like we have a tendency of doing


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

foul_balls said:


> I don't know if the game was broadcast down in Miami, but I didn't see a foul on the replay. Wade got tripped up by Mourning, not a Raps player, which is the reason I think he was pissed.
> 
> Amazing how Wade turned it on after that,though, demanded the ball and got 3 straight buckets. Just amazing.


Wade took alot of contact down low with out many calls. Maybe its because he throws his body around so much it looks worse. But there were alot of touch fouls called for other guys (on both teams).


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

KobeBryant08 said:


> not trying to solve your problems at all, just voicing my opinion. I'm a supporter of the heat and although i'm happy for the raptors getting their first win, i'm also dissapointed @ the heat for falling apart like that when they have a team built to win a championship. *No disrespect meant*.


Well then dont voice your opinnion that way, you disrespected Wade clearly, and by doign that you disrespected me and many Miami Heat board members.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

KobeBryant08 said:


> injuries or no injuries, the heat still should have had this game.


we should of, but we didnt. It happens on the road when the opposition gets insanely hot

bad loss no doubt, but I dont think its really a big deal. Raptors outplayed us today. Easy to admit. We'll come back from it.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> we should of, but we didnt. It happens on the road when the opposition gets insanely out.
> 
> bad loss no doubt, but I dont think its really a big deal. Raptors outplayed us today. Easy to admit. We'll come back from it.


Exactly. It is November. We'll get something out of this loss. Positives...I think toine is meshing into his role on the team. His defense is suspect stil but has looked really nice the last few games. We need to find a better defender at the 4 position. I think thats the biggest need right now.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Well then dont voice your opinnion that way, *you disrespected Wade clearly*, and by doign that you disrespected me and many Miami Heat board members.


how did i disrespect wade in anyway? i didnt even mention his name.


wadeshaqeddie said:


> we should of, but we didnt. It happens on the road when the opposition gets insanely hot
> 
> bad loss no doubt, but I dont think its really a big deal. Raptors outplayed us today. Easy to admit. We'll come back from it.


yep, thats exactly how i feel.


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

Raps fan here, Look at the positives, Dorrel Wright looks like a STUD..... So long as he's got a good head on his shoulders he could be Real Good!, The Raptors announcers were in love with this guy, they kept praising you guys, even going so far as to call Wade the next Jordan... This is NOT a championship team because lack of coaching, 

Why Stan chose not to go to Alonzo in the last 5 minutes or so is puzzling, he was being gaurded by Charlie/Chris, and he was abbusing them every time he got the ball in a good situation, Instead Wade was being force fed and doing things not in his character, as i see it.

Good game Anywayz.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

The_Notic said:


> Raps fan here, Look at the positives, Dorrel Wright looks like a STUD..... So long as he's got a good head on his shoulders he could be Real Good!, The Raptors announcers were in love with this guy, they kept praising you guys, even going so far as to call Wade the next Jordan... This is NOT a championship team because lack of coaching,
> 
> Why Stan chose not to go to Alonzo in the last 5 minutes or so is puzzling, he was being gaurded by Charlie/Chris, and he was abbusing them every time he got the ball in a good situation, Instead Wade was being force fed and doing things not in his character, as i see it.
> 
> Good game Anywayz.


Dorell is gonna be amazign because he is Dwade's apprentice. I didnt like pickign him, but now I cant wait to see what Dwade does for him. give him 10-15 more lbs and he is going to be a stud. 

The heat did lack intensity today at times but the Raps played REALLY well, especially after the 1st qtr. Not many teams would beat them when they got on a roll like they did. We can piss and moan that we got beat by an 0-9 team, but if I didn't know their record, I would never guess it.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

KobeBryant08 said:


> how did i disrespect wade in anyway? i didnt even mention his name.
> 
> yep, thats exactly how i feel.


My bad, not you, Vinsane said somthing about Wade...My bad...


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

np man, much love.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> And for all you fans who want to come in here to bait after losses, Enjoy your suspensions...what you gotta say now?
> 
> Rules are rules, if you don't follow them, you pay the price...


Only Net fans suspend them. They suspended me for calling them immature. I don't care about other trash talking, I just don't like when they can't take it back. Is cool for any other fans to bait. The exception is the Net fans. I got to give credit to Toronto. We played pretty bad defense. But they took advantage. I think we understimated their talent. The thing that was smart of them, was making us shot 3 pointers. Damon Jones will have gone lights out in this game. Lets start bashing the Heat after a couple of months. Its a process for a new team. Will be aight.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

> Lets start bashing the Heat after a couple of months. Its a process for a new team. Will be aight.


I'm glad you've finally realized this. :clap:


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

DBurks2818 said:


> I'm glad you've finally realized this. :clap:


In my prediction thread, I said we will get of the gate slow. I took into account that we were a new team. I think you saying the fact I was not happy of the trades. Am not. But it happened, got to deal with it. I start my critical analysis after all star break. Then I will bring that up. Right know is to premature to jump to conclusions. I got some, but I will let them play more, before I start the real critical analysis.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> For all you heat fans that like coming to other's forum after they won I''m here to give you guys a taste of your own medicine you guys lost to the Raptors so what you gotta say now


dude none of the guys that have been here for a long time do that crap unless its in the playoffs, just go away


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

The_Notic said:


> Raps fan here, Look at the positives, Dorrel Wright looks like a STUD..... So long as he's got a good head on his shoulders he could be Real Good!, The Raptors announcers were in love with this guy, they kept praising you guys, even going so far as to call Wade the next Jordan... This is NOT a championship team because lack of coaching,
> 
> Why Stan chose not to go to Alonzo in the last 5 minutes or so is puzzling, he was being gaurded by Charlie/Chris, and he was abbusing them every time he got the ball in a good situation, Instead Wade was being force fed and doing things not in his character, as i see it.
> 
> Good game Anywayz.


i love the raptors announcers, they are the least biased guys out there. minnesotas guys are great too. for some reason, when they play toronto, nba pass gives us the canadien telecast.

i think we need to get simien and dorrell alot more playing time. they are young and they listen. shaq and wade have said so many good things about those two guys.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> i love the raptors announcers, they are the least biased guys out there. minnesotas guys are great too. for some reason, when they play toronto, nba pass gives us the canadien telecast.
> 
> i think we need to get simien and dorrell alot more playing time. they are young and they listen. shaq and wade have said so many good things about those two guys.


Really, i got the Miami Heat Sun Sports telecast w/ Eric Reid and Tony F. There my favorites...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i liked reid/fratello better, but coach tony is good too


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

we have a rebounding problem... lazy ppl... zo...shaq...UD was in foul trouble...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I actually had so much confidence that this team was gonna win that i miss about 2/4 of the game.

wow Mike James killed us BTW since when did SVG played Dorell in any early quarters?


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah he played him in the 1st or 2nd... had him and dwade in the game at the same time... was NICE...i had to go to work after the 3rd... i was happy that we won... then i called my friend to double check the scores and etc.. he said we lost im like WHAT! so it was a crazy game...


----------

